# Warmth



## Doktorin Zylinder (May 10, 2015)

I'm cold inside and out. I've been called a robot, android, Data from Star Trek, cold, heartless, overly rational, scary, intimidating, et cetera. I can appear warm for a very short period of time. It helps if turn the furnace on, though.


----------



## NurseCat (Jan 20, 2015)

INFJ. Different things from different categories apply to me.

Outside: I have a scary resting face and look just plain ugly expressing any genuine emotions, so my face is either in a small smile or a neutral position with my eyelids slightly raised. I beat up on myself if I contort my face to show emotion around others, because I know people find unattractive people funny/pitiful when they're upset. I speak fairly monotone because people think my natural voice is fake and that I'm trying to be cute or something. When a stranger speaks to me, I try to be friendly but wrap it up because I'm terrible at interactions and afraid they'll feel dejected/awkward.


Inside: I'm very principled about what personal details I share with others. I'm fairly open with new friends, but choose what I share carefully to prevent people from getting an idea of who I am other than what I want. I tell next to nothing personal to my family because they have their own issues and get stressed out if I'm open with them. I think that most people deserve mercy and gentleness. I'm moved by stories of others' hardships and feel their pain as if it's my own. 


I think whether I'm warm or cold fluctuates a lot. Literally a few minutes ago I was sobbing at a video of a fireman giving a kitten oxygen. I don't know why those moments of warmth occur or if my emotions are genuine. I don't know if my coldness is a method to ensure my safety or if that's who I am, but someone who's as focused on self-preservation as I am has to be pretty cold deep down. 

So, lukewarm.

This sounded really emo and depressive. :crying:


----------



## Mbaruh (Aug 22, 2013)

I Hate Therapists said:


> I speak fairly monotone because people think my natural voice is fake and that I'm trying to be cute or something.


People sometimes say things they don't really care about without realizing how it affects others. If they do care about the way you talk, then they're horrible. Talk however you want and they'll get used to it, there's a reasonable limit to how much a person should suppress himself to please others (and unlike you, if they allow themselves to say such things, it seems like they're not suppressing themselves at all).
And there's nothing wrong with being cute!


----------



## Ermenegildo (Feb 25, 2014)

> I've been called a robot, android, Data from Star Trek, cold, heartless, overly rational, scary, intimidating, et cetera. I can appear warm for a very short period of time.


Computers should be cold. Like glaciers. I have always had a warm relationship with them. I have almost always found their blue screens entertaining and I have never shouted at them. Robots are welcome, day and night. They could be my trustworthy heat sinks.


----------



## Harizu (Apr 27, 2014)

Hm, according to those descriptions I seem to be a mix of lukewarm and cold both on the outside and on the inside.


----------

